# Inside my Aristo coach. Hummbug



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*I open one of my Aristo coachs up to put LED Lighting and some people inside. It was going along pertty well until I started to put a woman in the lavatory with a LED. Was trying to make figure silloutte showing through the frosted window. 

"Then BAMB......" 











What kind of a person would put the Sink upside down with the drain pipe sticking straight up???*
*Don't these Factory worker know what a sink or lavatory is?????? I tryed to get it unglued with no sucess. 

Still laf....... How this could happen.

So had to put a sign Out of Order and let the people use the next car. What a way to run a R.R.. 
Good thing these card are used on a branch line.. laf.* 










*What can I say.. Are we haveing fun yet..* *Hope your cars had a better quality contorl than mine did... laf.







*


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well obviously Noel you've never been in the construction trades. That's one of those new Quick Fill Fast Flush Sinks, or QFFFS as it's known by professionals. They are quite popular down in OZ land where they are much easier to fill. 

_(Above information was given courtesy of Cliff the Mailman) _


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the solution in the real world would be "get a bigger hammer!!!"

.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Noel, Now you just need to do something with those BLUE seats







paint maybe. And nice job on last friday nights show..........


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice sign! Funny plumbing!


Painting the seats and the armrests makes a big difference if anyone looks closely. You don't have to be super accurate. In this picture the brown seats have been painted green, and "headrests made from cloth tape have been added












I also added "window shades" made of masking tape:


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow Lownote what a difference that makes to the appearance. I have 8 heavyweights and 7 streamliners and after seeing the difference your treatment makes I will work my way through them. 

I have not had the lids off any of my Aristo carriages but I will be checking the washrooms when I do. Never occurred to me there would be any furnishings. I think I will have to consider seats in my RDC as well. 

What a difference!!! 

Clive


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Clive--it does make a difference. Just putting people in them is great, but contrasting colors on the seats add a lot. The window shades might be better in a different color. On the PRR they were PRR red, I think. But I had some good 3M masking tape on hand and just used that. The white tape is from the drugstore--it came in a dispenser with a built in cutter, which made it easier.

Greg Elmassian has a photo on his site of a heavyweight that had a toilet with the lid installed backwards--very hard to use!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard Smith.......... Thats funny.. I wasen't in the plumbing trade but was a Elect. Contractor in WA. and Ya..I did see some nightmare funny stuff up there in some of throse small shake mills.. Some kinda like OZ.............laf. 

Nick........... Tks. for the show stuff comments... We just got to do better with the cam on shots.. I never know what I'm going to get in to.. I just pick up an item and tear it apart. Jane, did a lot of help on last show by just telling where the cams are and the chat comments.. . 

On blue seats. We like the Blue/white LED on them.. Really brings out the seats..Most of all of our cars have blue seats in them. Guess Santa fe car that USA made just put them in that way. Not sure?? 

Only one is difference is the Dinner with brown seat that I painted blue... lol. That was one tuff car to re-do the Resis. to each table lamp so now I have them lghit up nice at 4.7 volts. The hole train is lighted up W/LED's on track voltage and Eng's. don't move untill up to around 6 volts. 
But then thats the way we run our with track power on night runs.. 

Lownote.. Sure liked your idea on the cloth on the back seats.. Wish my seats were brown like yours.. I would have to take one side of all of the windows out to get the seats that are glued to the PC/floor boards out. I went thru that with my Dinner and a Comb. to get the darn bare wires fixed that shorted together under the PC floor boards. Don't want to do that again.. 
But anyway.. Jane seen what you did with your seats and now I have one car done with head rest cloth and look great. 

. "Yup...Open my BIG mouth and inserted my foot by showing her your pass car.." laf. Not sure to thank you or not...Thats was work having the people already in place.....But....... dose look great... laf.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hummmmmmmmm only AC could screw this up. Even if you do the nice detail work shown still got to put up with the john done wrong.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

* Whats Funny I dont see anything as Funny .......HE HE HE







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the toilet too, seems the Chinese may have a different take on toilet seats also!










Yes, this is from an Aristo car.


Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

They always said the china guys were a little bassackwards !! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that some things are reversed below the equator, but that's ridiculous! 

ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey................... Greg, how come you got a lid on your toilet. Mine was missing. So I made one out of cardboard...... Oh will still have to keep the out of service sign on the door anyway.







*


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 18 Feb 2010 02:21 PM 
Nice sign! Funny plumbing!


Painting the seats and the armrests makes a big difference if anyone looks closely. You don't have to be super accurate. In this picture the brown seats have been painted green, and "headrests made from cloth tape have been added












I also added "window shades" made of masking tape:










Hi Lownote,
Fantastic job, well done, The "Headrest" and "indow shades" really inspiration, I can do it on my coaches, thanks the info..........
Gary


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 Feb 2010 07:22 PM 
Check the toilet too, seems the Chinese may have a different take on toilet seats also!










Yes, this is from an Aristo car.


Regards, Greg 


That's a toilet from my Aristo coach that was posted on the Aristo forum sometime back. The funny thing about all this is the only way to see the sink or toilet is to remove the roof. I guess Aristo knew we could not leave anything alone. I have since turned the seat around and nobodt has to go basakwards.



Tom Thornton


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I admit the photographic theft!

Sorry Tom! I gave you credit on my site, if you don't mind me using the picture:


*http://www.elmassia...div>

Regards, Greg*


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg,*
* You know why they don't now that much about toilets. Most of the Chinese working class have never seen a toilet. Most places in China, just have a hole in the floor and you don't even sit down on anything.
*
*Rex*


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Upside-down sinks and backwards toilets?!?! I'm surprised the rivets on these cars aren't dimples instead!! 

The Pennsy car looks sa-weet! The contrast of the green seats with the white head rest against the brown/reddish car body really pops. 

Is it easy to take the windows out? And are the gold/brown outlines around the window frames on the clear window itself? 

I need to build up an NYC set in green, which are long sold out, so am thinking about painting them. But those gold window outlines look like they might be a pain if they are painted onto the car body!! 

-Ray


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Ray Some of the windows might just fall out and others will really put up a fight. I think the newer HW's do not have the gold trim. After painting you could just put in new "glass". I have used the clear plastic that is flat from blister packs. Some that I have saved is very clear and some is not.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gold trim indeed gone from latest generation, along with improvements on the trucks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't feel too bad

I know of a new Hospital in Illinois that after they put the toilets in the patients bathroom they could not close the door. At least you can close the door in you car.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's only a minor detail







. Later RJD


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Typical Chinese engineering: http://izismile.com/2009/06/29/apartment_building_fell_down_in_china_12_pics.html 

This one has no rebar in the pilings. Dug out a hole one one side of the building while piling dirt on the other. Pressure pushed it over. I bet the sinks were all installed side ways in this one in support of its final resting place. BTW, it was unoccupied.


----------

